# vq40de first gen fronty swap



## katillidie (Feb 25, 2015)

well im goin to start off by saying this isnt goin to be a quick build... my fronty is my only vehicle and i still have to tear down the vq40 and do a minor rebuild before i pull the ka24de out to start the swap... i will document the vq40 build here... once the build is complete and i find a cheap beater i will begin the swap... let me just say that the vq40 is a very difficult to find performance parts for... ive been researching and researching interchangeability of parts from the vq35de, vq35hr and vq40... so much misinformation on the web its ridiculous.. there is no aftermarket performance piston or rod company that make pistons or rods yet, exception of a custom set made by cp that's way outta my price range so i will be keeping the stock rods and pistons and just re ringing the 135k vq40.. i will be using vq35hr stock head studs, since they hold more pressure then arp studs for vq35de.. i will also be using vq35hr head gaskets..once the heads are off i will be able to figure out if i need to have the block coolant ports grinded down for the hr head gaskets, i will be using king rod and main bearings once they are released sometime this month..
here are a couple pics i took of the vq40 when i picked it up and the start of the tear down.. 









update.. i disassembled the vq40de today... its worse then i expected but not as bad as it could of been.. the engine was pulled do to a faulty water pump at 135k miles... it was making a horrible sound.. so now for some pics and a vieo of the broken water pump









bad water pump


















update.. the block was taken to the machine shop for a little machine work... im goin to use vq35hr head gaskets and head studs so the block needs to be machined for better water flow as instructed by jim wolfs site.

here are some examples.. i will show the final product when i get it back


before


after


----------



## katillidie (Feb 25, 2015)

*machine work complete*

Well I got everything back from the machine shop. king rod and main bearings are in... everything looks so much better...Now just need to find the time to reassemble it..

Crank polished


Block honed and coolant passages modified for vq35hr headgaskets


Modified coolant passage 


Other side


Very clean block... numerous hours spent cleaning oil ports that were clogged from lack of oil changes [/URL
]
[URL=http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/katillidie1/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150224_215818_zps4lpoklrg.jpg.html]

Sub oil pan 98% clean with new oil relief valve ( no pic sorry) installed since original was blown out


----------

